# AZUUUUUCAR...CASAGRANDE, LA LIBERTAD



## CondeSky1 (Jul 21, 2008)

¡¡¡GRAN THREAD!!!. Te felicito sinceramente amigo DEFKORNES.

Te cuento que de vez en cuando visito el distrito de Casa Grande; pues uno de mis hijos, es ingeniero en dicha fábrica. Casa Grande es muy bonito amigos. Cada vez que voy, me sorprendo por el movimiento comercial que tiene. Sólo le falta un poco de orden en su tránsito vehicular, especialmente en la zona circundante a su mercado de abastos. Demás está decirles, que este distrito tiene casi de todo; y estar allí, no se extraña tanto a la gran ciudad.

Te vuelvo a felicitar DEFKORNES, y sigue adelante con más fotos si pudieras...:cheers::cheers::cheers:.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vaya coincidencias, hace unas semanas estaba buscando fotos de las haciendas azucareras del norte, para hacer un thread, y me la pasé en eso ..... Casagrade, Pomalca, Cayaltí ... y otras mas ... ahora veo este thread, y no puedo estar mas que satisfecho, corroboro en tus fotos DefKoRnes, que lo que vi en un documental de "Tiempo de Viaje" se ha quedado corto con todo el potencial que tiene Casa Grande.

En conclusión, me gusta. Espero que todavía tengas mas fotos por mostrar ....

Salu2


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Hermoso, tengo que ir a conocerlo, me ha gustado mucho CASAGRANDE.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que belleza, pero que pena que la mansion de la casa hacienda siga en el olvido, seria bueno que postees mas fotos de la casa hacienda de los gildemeister en casagrande, que debe estar muy venida a menos, y abandonada...es una pena que eso haya pasado...

Aqui dejo fotos del contraste de la planta de azucar:

Antes:










Ahora:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que diferencia! hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Si pues ... un crimen lo que le hicieron hno:


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Hermozo lugar*

Es increible la riqueza arquitectonica de este lugar....ojala que a alguien se le ocurra comenzar una restauracion de este maravillozo pueblo...La verdad que hay tantos lugares hermozos en nuestro peru que muchos de nosotrsos nisiquiera tenemos idea de sus existencias....:banana:

Buenas fotos :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonitas las ultimas fotos!!!! de la zona trasera de la hacienda.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Gracias muchachos por sus comentarios...así es Casa Grande tiene mucho potencial y se nota que tuvo un pasado muy bello arquitectónicamente que hoy está un poco venido a menos y a raiz de sus pedidos estoy planeando una nueva visita por ahí para tomar más fotos a ver si logro entrar a la empresa y a la Casa Hacienda...


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Mientras unas fotos de La Casona que sirve de hospedaje para los chinos que han llegado a trabajar en la empresa...En esta Casona antiguamente se ubicaba el Hospital de Casa Grande...muy bella 





































Una de los alrededores...ese cerro al fondo en vivo y en directo es una belleza


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

DefKoRnes said:


> Gracias muchachos por sus comentarios...así es Casa Grande tiene mucho potencial y se nota que tuvo un pasado muy bello arquitectónicamente que hoy está un poco venido a menos y a raiz de sus pedidos *estoy planeando una nueva visita por ahí para tomar más fotos.*..


si puedes tomas fotos a la piscina q estaba abandonada para ver como esta ahora


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Como no vitucho21 ...Haré todo lo posible por tomarle fotos al interior de la Casa Hacienda también


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Chévere La Casona!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fuente sin agua*



DefKoRnes said:


>


^^Me desespera cuando no fluye agua de una fuente. Es un trabajo incompleto. Mejor hubieran hecho sólo un monumento y no una fuente.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Las fotos muestran lo grande que fue Casa Grande en sus épocas, lástima que Valsco estatizara, han pasado mas de 30 anos y aún queda huellas


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

uranio said:


> Las fotos muestran lo grande que fue Casa Grande en sus épocas, lástima que Valsco estatizara, han pasado mas de 30 anos y aún queda huellas


 La idea de Velazco era buena, "la tierra es de quien la trabaja" pero se olvidó de un gran detalle, tremendo diría, que la "masa" que recibió de pronto la administración del entonces mayor ingenio azucarero del mundo no estaba preparada para administrarlo, lo primero que hicieron fue nombrarse en grandes cargos y ponerse tremendos sueldos sin preocuparse de la operatividad industrial, al final una super deuda y la producción se vino abajo. Experiencia para no repetirla.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Realmente la reforma es lo peor que la ha podido pasar a la agricultura peruana, más allá de la supuesta "justicia social" que fue una falacia.

Ojalá se ponga en valor todo el potencial de Casa Grande, tanto productiva como turísticamente.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Pienso lo mismo, fue un error expropiar ó estatizar o como quiera llamarse, las propiedad privada que al fin y al cabo es robo. Por suerte le dieron golpe, no me imagino con las otras reformas que hubiera hecho, talvez el de la vivienda, tu casa ya no sería tu casa porque vendrían a vivir otras familias tambien, al socialismo extremo.

Sobre la administración de todo lo expropiado en esa época se dice que hubo mucha corrupción (no es novedad) ya que amigos y familiares de Velasco estaban en esos cargos y ademas con lo que respecta a Casa Grande, un obrero de la noche a la manana ser dueno pues ya no trabajaban porque se sentían los asendados así mismo se comían la producción se dice que cada fin de mes los obreros se llevaban los sacos de azucar para consumo propio ó vederlo.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Asi es...tienen mucha razón al decir que la reforma fue un completo error y eso se puede ver en las haciendas azucareras...Casa Grande está despertando de ese letargo porque hace unos años cuando venía más seguido con amigos de la UNT estaba más descuidado y las calles eran de tierra...espero que pueda llegar a ser lo que alguna vez fue..


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Fotos variadas de Casa Grande


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

DefKoRnes said:


> Fotos variadas de Casa Grande


Que tales árboles!!! 

Que tranquilidad.....


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

En aquellos tiempos anteriores a la reforma agraria, se empezaron a germinar centros urbanos como Casagrande, Cayalti, Roma, Chiclin, Cartavio, Laredo, etc. Que con el tiempo hubieran llegado a ser grandes y prósperas cuidades, gracias al efecto multiplicador de la actividad agrícola de las grandes haciendas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que lugar tan nostálgico.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Más fotos de Casa Grande


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres fotos promo ! No pensé que hubiera mas que ver, me gusta. Honestamente no esperaba mucho de Casa Grande y me estoy equivocando. Eso por no visitarlo.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Así es sky..pero podría ser mejor si se conservaran las casas antiguas realmente tiene bastante potencial que ojalá se pudiera aprovechar


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Me gusta lo tranquila que se ve la ciudad! buenas fotos!


----------

